# Pics from mexico (more pics page 2)



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hey i have tons of pics and if u want more go to my facebook... but for now here are some animal pics:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet shots man!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

just a few so far lol. in the front lobby they have a slow river running threw it with a big pond in the middle and thousnads of mayan cichlids. i wanna bring them home lol.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Very pretty! Nice pics


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

nice, what kind of fish is that in the first picture?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

awesome pictures!
i assume you went to xelha?
i remember swimming with barracudas, tuna, stingrays, manatee, and lots of other fish. 

the most impressive site was seeing schools of small puffer fish, parents, fries by the shallow waters in the lagoon in cancun.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sea turtle is my favorite. Just a beauty!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

we are just out side playa del carmen at a resort called occidental grand xcaret


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome pics - love the turtle!, and the first blue fish whatever it was.
i had the misfortune of stepping on one of those stingrays last time i was in manzanillo boogie boarding
extremely painful :/ was lucky some locals were there to boil up some plant and soak my foot in it while i drank many beers


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

More, more, MORE (please  )!!!! GREAT shots. Swimming with dolphins has always been on the bucket list since I was a little kid


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice shot ! thks for sharing!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

if anyone ever goes down to cancun and the area around there, you gotta go to xelha and snorkel with the many fish in the lagoon. the all you can eat diners in there are great too 

i missed out on xcaret last. thanks for the pics! now i want to make plans


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> More, more, MORE (please  )!!!! GREAT shots. Swimming with dolphins has always been on the bucket list since I was a little kid


I thought I did it just for my kids but then I enjoyed it totally. It was awesome. Lots of dough but once in a life time thing. The pcitures and CD were mightily expensive as well but I got suckered into buy the CD of pictures for I thing over $200.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

off to playa del carmen today to take more pics and barter for some suvies!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

and I drove 2 hours in a blizzard today. Also got windburn on my face from snowboarding. Something seems not right here.... Oh! I know what it is... I'm not on a beach!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

tell ur bf he needs to take u here! its awsome!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

oh i trust it is... one day. one day when the vehicle payments are over and the student loans are paid down a bit! my parents are doing peurto vallarta for a month in march. lucky them.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hahah yeah! miss bc tho its to hot for me with the 34 and 69% humidity.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Viva le Mexico....i think that is it....nice photo's of a country I love very much....mi gusta Mexcio mucho...if my spelling is all wrong please forgive....


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

its ok i know no spanish. but i can make it up so it sounds like i can lol.


----------

